# WANTED: DTG printing on SLEEVES



## LucasWorx (Aug 28, 2012)

hi everyone,

I am still looking for a fulfillment service provider who print on sleeves. 

Is it that hard to find?? Clearly there is a gap in the market that needs to be filled.

Please PM me if you DTG on sleeves, and also re-label and ship to final customers. 

Please also respond to this thread, as my inbox can get maxed out. (i have only 5 slots total). I can still reach you then.

Thank you.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

DTG printing on sleeves is very time consuming and usually a PITA. This is especially true on dark shirts that need pretreated. Long sleeves are much easier to print but still quite difficult and time consuming.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would suggest looking for a contract or retail DTG printer that advertises that they offer 1-pass printing on any color garment.

Printing on sleeves is a hassle. Printing 2-pass on sleeves an even bigger hassle.

When our customers ask for us to print on sleeves, we charge $1 "off center placement" fee PER PRINT additional. This covers the labor to make sure the sleeve is set up properly on the platen.

Most of our production staff will pass on job tickets that include sleeve printing. No one wants to do it, and making $1 extra per shirt isn't usually worth it.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Each sleeve print unique? Or did you just want it DTG so it can be done on demand? Open to heat pressed on the sleeves?


----------



## LucasWorx (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Matt,
Each sleeve is unique. 

And yes, I want my orders on demand. I don't want to order a bulk and have to hoard my inventory at a physical location. So, I am open to heat press, if it can be done on demand.

Could you help with this?


----------

